# How to upgrade boehm-gc manually?



## sw2wolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I am using 9.0-RELEASE-p3

```
>pkg_info -Qx boehm-gc
boehm-gc-7.1:Garbage collection and memory leak detection for C and C++
...
```

When I build Guile, it reports:

```
0x282190f4 is not a GC visible pointer location
GC_is_visible test failed
Abort trap
```

Some Guilers suggest upgrading GC which seems too old in ports.

Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

Contact the port's maintainer, see if he's willing to update the port.


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 20, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Contact the port's maintainer, see if he's willing to update the port.


I have emailed  Mike McGaughey <mmcg@cs.monash.edu.au> .


----------

